# Steps for Australian PR for an H1B visa holder in US



## sapwebintelligence2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I am currently located in United States and hold an H1B visa. I completed my Masters here and been in the I.T. field since the past 6 years.

I am married and 33 years old and my wife is also working in the U.S. since the past 5 years full time. However, she is in the Construction industry.

Will it be possible for us to be eligible to apply for an Australian PR and migrate to a city such as Sydney from the U.S.?

The reason I do not want to stay in the U.S. is because the green card process here is extremely lengthy.

Any advise is highly appreciated.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Would be a good idea to chat with a Registered Migration Agent to find out your options, several post on this site often and are recommended by many.


----------



## sapwebintelligence2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi ampk,

Thank you for your response. How do I search for a Registered Migration Agent on this site. Also, Will i be able to find an Agent here in The U.S. or do they work virtually?

Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The agents based in Australia do Skype consults.

The forum names for the ones that post regularly are: MarkNortham, CCMS, wrussell & JeremyHooper.

Having a visa for America won't make any difference when applying for a skilled visa. It all comes to points, occupation being on the skilled list and a positive skills assessment.

All immigrants want to live in Sydney, what many don't realise is how high the cost of living in Sydney is. Look at other places too don't just look at Sydney. Also the job marketis not good in Australia so be prepared for it to take awhile and bring enough money to last 6 to 12 months just incase.


----------



## sapwebintelligence2016 (Nov 28, 2016)

Mish said:


> The agents based in Australia do Skype consults.
> 
> The forum names for the ones that post regularly are: MarkNortham, CCMS, wrussell & JeremyHooper.
> 
> ...


Hi Mish,

Thank you for your reply.

Will it help to start applying for jobs first and see if I get any interview calls and if everything else goes well, then let the employer sponsor my visa/pr?

I do not want to risk investing a lot of money in applying for the visa/pr and not get refunded in case my application gets denied due to some reason or the other.

My current occupation is Business Systems Analyst which falls under the SOL and my wife is a Quantity Surveyor which also falls under the same SOL. Note that the only difference is that I work in Software and she works in the Construction industry.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

sapwebintelligence2016 said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


 If you do not hold a visa with work rights, you are unlikely to be offered a job in Australia.
May I suggest that you consult a registered migration agent to develop a visa strategy?


----------

